# Found Baby Pigeon who Can't Walk



## Lian (Apr 16, 2012)

Help! Earlier today I found a baby pigeon in the park near my house who strangely wasn't moving. I noticed that he could not walk at all. I brought him home and put him in an animal travel carrier lined with newspaper and provided him with some wild bird seed and water. According to other pigeon resources I have viewed, he seems to be about 26 days old. He looks like a normal pigeon, only he is much smaller, has a beak which is mostly pink (the tip is black) and he is missing some feathers under his wings. I noticed that his wings work fine, he can flap them and he uses them to move around on the floor like crutches, and he seems fairly healthy and alert other than the fact that his legs don't seem to be in use at all. They do not appear broken or harmed, and he can move them and feel them, yet he does not want to stand on them at all. His feces also looked dehydrated so I gave him some water through a straw as he did not want to drink from the water bowl. He also seems to have some food in his crop. I am wondering if maybe he fell from the nest early and broke a bone, is ill, or is simply still learning to walk. He seems alert and friendly and I plan to take him to the Wild Bird Fund in NYC on Tuesday. Any helpful information in the mean time would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Lian


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Could be PMV.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The baby may have injured himself when he fell. Certainly the good people at Wildcare can tell you that on Tuesday.
As this is a baby, he doesn't know how to eat on his own and so you are going to need to hand feed him. baby pigeons eat a lot and need to do so to support their growing body.
Here are some feeding instructions to keep him going until Tuesday.

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Lian (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you. Today he is eating seeds on his own and drinking and he remains alert and curious. His feet seem to be undamaged, yet he still does not walk. Could it be that at around 26 days old he has still not learned to walk, or is this a seriuos medical concern? Could he have broken a pelvic bone of sorts, or have a disease?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

He could nerve problems. Something is not rigt about him not using his legs, are his legs curled up?

Lucas


----------



## Lian (Apr 16, 2012)

They aren't exactly curled up, sort of in the position they would be when flying - sometimes they seem rather limp, but he can feel a pinch and move both legs when I tug on them. If he does happen to have leg paralysis yet is healthy otherwise, do you think the rehabilitators at the Wild Bird Fund might want to euthanize him? I don't think he should be. At what age do baby pigeons usually learn to walk? Any prompt responses or information/opinions would be extremely appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may want to try him on a calcium suppliment to see if he improves in a week or so. he could be lacking this for his bones to be strong.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

They learn to walk just before the fledge. So he should be walking. Could you take pictures or take a video of what happens when you put him on the floor. They might want to put him to sleep, just depends on where you take him. Maybe take him to an avian vet and see what they think. Are his droppings ok. They should not be discolored(green, watery.). If you can take photos of them. The droppings can tell if he has an infection & diseases.

Thanks,
Lucas


----------



## Lian (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I will try the calcium supplement and post the pictures/videos as soon as possible. From what I see, his feces are normal yet they lack much fluid, probably due to the dehydrated state in which I found him. Out of curiosity, at what age to baby pigeons fledge (maybe he fell out of the nest too eary for fledging)? I also noticed today under closer observation of him that his left foot seems to be stronger than his right foot. He moves the left foot around more regularly, while the right one is rarely moved. Maybe his right foot is broken/fractured/damaged and he is just too little to support himself at all on one.


----------



## Lian (Apr 16, 2012)

I was also just researching and it seems that he may have something called "weak legs" which is caused by a virus in young birds with low immune systems. Not sure if on to something, any help on the topic bu=y others appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

That what I was thinking, a virus of some sort. They fledge 20-28 days old. Depending.

Following is from Avianweb.com. Thought it could help a little.


Nerve damage following injury (may resolve itself over time as nerve regenerates / heals or, if nerve has been severed, may be permanent)

Aspergillosis: Can affect just about any parrot. Respiratory symptoms, dfficulty breathing, rapid breathing and/or exercise intolerance are common If any portion of the central nervous system has become involved, the bird may have tremors, an uneven or wobbly gait, seizures, or paralysis.

Botulism: 

•Susceptible Species: All domestic poultry: fowls, turkeys, water fowl, pheasants and also most wild birds are susceptible. Carrion-eating birds can withstand large doses of the toxin without showing any symptoms. 
•Botulism occurs sporadically in poultry raised under conditions where hygiene is poor and where birds have access to rotting carcasses or other contaminated or decaying material. It also occurs occasionally in wild birds particularly if they are feeding in stagnant water holes. Botulism is usually more common in the warmer months. 
•Clinical Signs/Field Signs Healthy birds, affected birds, and dead birds in various stages of decay are commonly found in the same area. The toxin affects the nervous system by preventing impulse transmission to muscles which results in flaccid paralysis. Consequently, birds are unable to use their wings and legs normally or control the third eyelid, neck muscles, and other muscles. Birds with paralyzed neck muscles cannot hold their heads up and often drown. Death can also result from water deprivation, electrolyte imbalance, respiratory failure, or predation.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> That what I was thinking, a virus of some sort. They fledge 20-28 days old. Depending.
> 
> Following is from Avianweb.com. Thought it could help a little.
> 
> ...




only because he seems normal otherwise, I would try something simple like the calcium suppliment first as calcium should not be given with some antibiotics. There are too many diseases to list so keeping it simple is easier and try not to read symptoms where they do not have any.. if he does show bad droppings, or balance issues then post it and go from there.


----------



## Lian (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks. What if his dropings are green? What do normal droppings look like?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

They are black with some white on it. The are not watery.

Lucas


----------



## Lian (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh okay. His seem to be dark green. what could this mean?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sure but some problem is involved in this. Virus, not enough food, not enough water, sick, diarehha, etc, etc.

Lucas


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you taken the bird to Wildcare yet?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago, a friend found a young pigeon that had fallen from a nest in a barn. After a week of calcium and a vitamin injection, she took the pigeon to the vet and he was diagnosed with a broken spine. The pigeon I just told you about could grip with the feet although the toes were slightly curled.


----------



## Lian (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks all, took him to the Wild Bird Fund they said he probably had nutritional deficiency and would likely be fine.


----------

